# Solved: favicon for local html file?



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

Is it possible to make a local HTML file have a favicon icon? I used this code in the header:


```
<head>
  <title>Calculator</title>
  <link rel="shortcut icon" href="http://www.freewebs.com/obidon/calc1.ico">
</head>
```
but it doesn't seem to work. I used a web address that referenced the icon file, instead of using an icon file located in the same directory of the HTML document. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm concerned about the servers icon storage, always downloading to display it.
Have you tried another free storage server for your icon to test
Or better yet, test with any known icon (any icon) on a google search


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

I can use an icon from a remote server locally.


```

```


----------



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help you guys; it works. And for your code Gibbs, the URL didn't work (it showed a blank document icon instead) with the code that you gave me, but did work when I added a question mark (?) to the end of the URL. Thanks again.


----------

